# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Mejora de regadíos en Lleida

## perdiguera

Las obras complementarias derivadas de la ejecución de la presa de Rialb se están completando poco a poco.
Un ejemplo es la realización de la mejora de los regadíos en la zona de Oliana, Peramola y Basella que tiene la singularidad que se toma el agua del embalse de Oliana, pero que se corresponde a la compensación territorial por la construcción del embalse de Rialb. 

http://iagua.es/2011/01/3-millones-d...asella-lleida/

----------

